# lurcher pup pics 5 days



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Heres a pic of my choice of pups. Both males.
Obviously way too soon to pick. But interesting colors none the less.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

Just an X, no pic.... would love to see them.... would really like to see pics of your adult lurchers as well...

Clyde


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

Beautiful brindles... what breed or breeds are they? Got any pics of the parents?

Clyde


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

3/4 greyhound, 1/4 Collie-bearded and border mix. No pics sorry.

ATB


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

Catch dogs for? or just breading as pets.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Catch dogs for small game, and varmits. Also reliable retrievers. Should be handy in alot of hunting applications. 

ATB


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

A little early to tell very much. But, I like the looks of those feet.

ATB


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

Nice looking dog.

What do you expect the temporment of this breed to be? Good with kids, do they run well with other dogs, high strung, mellow, skittish, confident?

I have a treeing fiest and Duetsher Jagdterrier that are getting up there in age and am always looking at other breeds. I hunt a little bit of everything and like a good all around hunting dog and not a specialist.

Just curious


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

long legs, good tight feet... reminds me of the shags they use to catch yotes... should be some nice dogs....

Clyde


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

SPH said:


> Nice looking dog.
> 
> What do you expect the temporment of this breed to be? Good with kids, do they run well with other dogs, high strung, mellow, skittish, confident?
> 
> ...


We'll have to see how it makes out. But, if you want a versatile dog. Drahthaars are the best at that game.

ATB


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> long legs, good tight feet... reminds me of the shags they use to catch yotes... should be some nice dogs....
> 
> Clyde


I hope it's a little more biddable. But just as fast!

ATB


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

Except the price!!!



Mickey Finn said:


> We'll have to see how it makes out. But, if you want a versatile dog. Drahthaars are the best at that game.
> 
> 
> 
> ATB


----------



## FlyGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful dog, please post more updates. I'm curious how training is going.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

SPH said:


> Except the price!!!


I hear ya on the price! 

If the Lurcher turns out to be anything. I'll let you know.

ATB


----------



## lonzo (Oct 12, 2010)

Mickey Finn said:


> I hear ya on the price!
> 
> If the Lurcher turns out to be anything. I'll let you know.
> 
> ATB


 concerned with the tracking ability id like a post all sight dog breeds inmop


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

lonzo said:


> concerned with the tracking ability id like a post all sight dog breeds inmop


Hi lonzo. I have not seen many post related to sight hounds. I guess this forum doesn't attract them.

It's very early to tell much. But the pup I have, has shown a strong interest in ground scent. He's shown interest in blood and did fairly well on his first "hotdog" track. Otherwise, he's been pretty easy to keep.

ATB


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Just thought I would toss out an update. At eight months, I'd have to say he growing right on schedule. At 27", and 52#, he's pretty fast already. His retrieving is coming along, as is his recall, and other commands. I've had him on a few dropped rabbits, and introduced him to gunfire. His prey drive is very strong, and after force fetching. I think he'll be pretty useful. 

Otherwise, he's a pleasure to own. He's calm in the house, and kennel. He's friendly, and gentle with people. He gives the other dogs hell, but, they tolerate him pretty well.



















Thanks for looking.


----------

